# And Another Question



## sillyphaunt (Mar 19, 2005)

You all are going to get sick of me soon huh?

Okay so I got my Sx-70 *Yay!!* and it works! Gloomy rainy day today, so no good light outside to shoot with, so I'm making do with whats inside. I shot about 5 pictures just to get a feel of it, and I think I'm kind of understanding how it works. (You're right Terri, I was too tempted and played too soon, and messed about 3 pictures up!  )

I'm having a bit of trouble focusing with the Sx-70, any tips?

Also, I think I just need to get some good tools to manipulate with.. what do you use?

How do you do the overall blurry effect? Is that by a flatter tool? When I try to blur it just gets white and weird looking. 

Thanks! I'll show my attempts when I get something presentable. Right now they're all just blurry mushy messes.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Mar 19, 2005)

Okay, so I'm having some sucess now, I'm not around my scanner, but I'll add some new ones tommorow of what I have so far. Hopefully I can get some good light and have something to show. 

I tend to get ahead of myself and ask questions when I just need to practice more. One pack of film gone, maybe my next pack will have something good.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like you're doing just fine, really.   Like I warned you, it's an expensive learning curve.       I love SX-70 manips, haven't done any for awhile.   

Here's an _extremely_ old one, just for giggles....I did this in the parking lot outside of a photography store where I bought some Time Zero film....this is why we all get along, we P-teamers, cause we're all nuts!     

This is probably like the 3rd or 4th one I ever did (ie, not much, but I didn't ruin the film either!).


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2005)

oops, sorry for the image size.... :blushing:


----------



## ferny (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm going to steal your brain and make some stuff for myself one day terri. You're stuff always impresses me.


----------

